# The synagogue



## sureshank (Dec 5, 2016)

a good few months ago i planned a trip to meet up with some online friends we had made plans for a few different locations to do so i set off 3 oclock in the morning as i had a long drive of 4 hours to get there. When we got inside this place i couldnt belive at the time how great the condition was its probly not now it was a very rare explore as i havent came across any synagogues the place was so beautiful and there was alot to photograph i dont know any real history on the place sorry 



The abandoned Jewish Ark by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The abandoned Jewish Ark by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr




The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr



The Abandoned synagogue by kurt roberts, on Flickr


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 5, 2016)

Nice to see this place still doing the rounds! Lovely shots you have there!

Thanks for sharing them!


----------



## sureshank (Dec 5, 2016)

Urbex-SW said:


> Nice to see this place still doing the rounds! Lovely shots you have there!
> 
> Thanks for sharing them!


 thank you fella i notice your from souht wales also


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 5, 2016)

sureshank said:


> thank you fella i notice your from souht wales also



I sure am, Cardiff to be exact


----------



## smiler (Dec 5, 2016)

I liked that, Nicely Done, Thanks


----------



## sureshank (Dec 6, 2016)

Urbex-SW said:


> I sure am, Cardiff to be exact


 wow i live about half an hour from cardiff


----------



## UEP-Wales (Dec 6, 2016)

sureshank said:


> wow i live about half an hour from cardiff



If you ever get bored, give me a shout


----------



## Landie_Man (Dec 7, 2016)

Theres a LOT of history on this one! I tried it in the summer and they were working on it, looks like they have stopped


----------



## krela (Dec 7, 2016)

Yeeeeeaaaaah, Greenbank Synagogue is very well known. It was one of 2014s "must visit" locations. If they're not working on it it does at least look like they've stopped the rot as it was going downhill fast. Nice photos SS.


----------



## Wrench (Dec 8, 2016)

Very nicely done.

This was one of my early explores and also helped strengthen my budding love affair with @Blacksnake (he had his shorts on and I couldn't help myself, oh those legs even with all the nettle stings)

The Ark still remains one of my favourite explores, it is a beautiful place.

I know a Yorkshireman who got stuck in the window trying to get in a few weeks back.

Nice to see it again and thanks for sharing.


----------



## night crawler (Dec 8, 2016)

Some great photos of the place, nice one


----------



## Lavino (Dec 8, 2016)

When I was here last year a few of us went and we lost the Kwan after a search of the entire place we found him in the roof space lol


----------



## Potter (Dec 18, 2016)

That really does look lovely. The wheelchair is a somewhat odd find.


----------



## Ferox (Jan 3, 2017)

Nice set bud  Failed at this bloody place three times over the last couple of years. Good to see it again.


----------



## flyboys90 (Jan 4, 2017)

First class images,Thanks for showing.


----------



## Yuri403323 (Apr 14, 2017)

I have some photos of this from the 1970s and I think from early 2000s.

I am not sure who is getting married or the person in the photos is. 

The red curtained area is the far side of the building, but I am sure it's the same building. 

I don't ever remember it being called The Ark ? Who came up with that name ? It's always been called Greenbank as far as I know.

The wheelchair in other people's photos, I am told, was used by a Rabbi who worked over 25 years there, and sadly became ill.


----------



## smiler (Apr 14, 2017)

Interesting pics, Thanks


----------



## jhluxton (Apr 14, 2017)

The chap with the tribly hat in the first two pictures was the caretaker.

He was often seen around the area in the 1960s/1970s when I was a youngster and came into our family's shop on Smithdown Road. I think he died in the 1980s early 1990s.

I can't recall his name though. I have asked my mother but she can't recall his name either at present.

John


----------



## sureshank (Apr 15, 2017)

Yuri403323 said:


> I don't ever remember it being called The Ark ? Who came up with that name ? It's always been called Greenbank as far as I know.



the ark is just a code name chap to try and protect the place from vandels


----------

